# Der CHEF hat Geburtstag



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2009)

Hallo Markus.

Herzliche Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag und Alles Gute.


:sm24: .... <bleib> gelöscht werde anständig .....


:sm20:


----------



## crash (18 März 2009)

na dann...
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 März 2009)

Na dann Chef

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm24:

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Homer79 (18 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute!!!!!


:sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Feier mal wieder so richtig ordentlich. Nicht dass du aus der Übung kommst.


----------



## Solaris (18 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und weiterhin viel Erfolg!



:sm20:
:sm19:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2009)

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:

Markus....ich wünsche die alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag, bleib wie du bist...! 

schöne grüße aus OWL 

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Gebs (18 März 2009)

Hallo Markus.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## seeba (18 März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (18 März 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 März 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute auch von mir.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute

:sm20:


----------



## Sven_HH (18 März 2009)

Alles Gute auch ... 
:sm24:
Sven aus HH


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2009)

Aber Hallo ...

Auch von mir ein :sm20: und Alles Gute und :sm24: ...


----------



## waldy (18 März 2009)

Hallo,
und Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!!!!

gruß waldy


----------



## maweri (18 März 2009)

Tach auch...

und :sm20: aussem Pott.

Na denn ma :sm24:


----------



## b1k86-DL (18 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## Kieler (18 März 2009)

Alles Gute und trinke ein paar Flens oder wie der Gerstensaft bei Euch auch immer heißt.


----------



## Kai (18 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 März 2009)

Hi,

auch von mir alles gute an den Grillsergant!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 März 2009)

Von mir türlich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Safety (18 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## jabba (18 März 2009)

Auch von herzliche Glückwünsche und weiterhin ein erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr.


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2009)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles Gute an M o t und Markus.


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2009)

Weil der Admin ja Geburtstagswünsche im Forum soooooo liebt, bekommt er natürlich auch von mir einen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## bgischel (18 März 2009)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 März 2009)

:sm20: Chef!

Und lass dir nicht wieder von deinen Gästen auf den Fingern herumtreten!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Pizza (18 März 2009)

:sm20: 

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## godi (18 März 2009)

Und von mir auch noch alles Gute!





godi


----------



## dalbi (18 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## thomass5 (18 März 2009)

:sm20: auch von mir!
Thomas


----------



## Markus (19 März 2009)

danke euch allen!

dieses jahr war es ein absoluter dreckstag... 

am vortag erst um 3 ins bett, um 05:30 das erste telefon, von da an alle 20-30 minuten...

den ganzen tag stress pur

und abends noch 650km nach dresden gefahren.

UND DIE GANZE SCHEISSE AN MEINEM GEBURTSTAG!
WO WAR DIE SCHNALLE MIT DEM "YES-TÖTCHEN"?!


----------



## Question_mark (19 März 2009)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (20 März 2009)

Ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute!

Langsam kommst Du in das Alter wo man vernünftig sein sollte. Ich rate Dir die Zeit zu nutzen sonst gehst Du direkt von der Sturm- und Drangphase in die senile Altersalbernheit über und machst nur noch Rollatorwitze ;o)


----------



## andre (21 März 2009)

Von mir auch:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Gesundheit!:sm24:

Gruß Andre


----------



## MSB (21 März 2009)

Von mir auch noch stark nachträglich alles Gute, und wenig Termine dieses Wochenende ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (21 März 2009)

Alles gute und feier schön


----------



## mst (21 März 2009)

Spät aber doch - auch von mir alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------

